# My lil' emersed setup



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Well,

quick actions and thinking have caused the start of this journal. About 20 minutes ago, I setup a 10g emersed tank (hurray!). 
Here are the specs:

2x 20w lights of America bulbs
eco-complete
a little bit of water

Flora:

3x Cyprus Helferi
1x HC
3xRotola Roundifola

Now comes the questions:

Do I have enough lights over this? Currently, they are on for 12 hours, what is the correct photoperiod?

Does it have to be humid?

Is there another journal/article/whatever on emersed setups?

How should I dose it?

And finally, pics:


----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Lights should be fine. Get the top covered but leave a small quarter size hole in it so things can breath. Getting the temp up inside the enclosure also helps. In my experience when you cant see inside because of condensation on the sides everything is right to grow HC well. Whenever there is no condensation my HC tends to grow slower. Hold off on the ferts until you see its necessary. Its pretty simple really, you really wont have to put much thought into it if your goal is just to farm plants.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

i'd suggest to remove more water. Water should be just beneath the top layer of your eco. And put some glass cover on top or plastic wrap to keep it humid.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah plastic wrap should do fine, and warm water if you want to keep it humid.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I put a heat lamp over it, will this help it or no?


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Well IMO the light would already generate the heat. Keeping the soil wet and putting plastic wrap on top of the aquarium should keep it humid. Never tried it with warm water though. Tap water was just fine on my setup.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I took your suggestions to heart and this is what I have now:


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

...and a few hours later...


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats what I'm talking about, instant amazon


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Haha, my mom thinks I will put frogs in it.


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

DO it! DO IT! I love frogs!! LOL....i did find another artical(journal?) about emersed setups...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lture/48746-my-first-emersed-setup-56k-w.html
Hope this helps


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

update pic?


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Show us some frogs


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

wow, I forgot about this thread.

No frogs... for now...

pics:














































Well, surprisingly the only plant that seems to be doing well is the HC. I don't know if my other plants are just acclimating or dying, can anybody help me? Ask if you need more information.

thanks


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you acclimate them before adding them?(the plants)


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

no.


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

thats why they are dying....they are probebly having to get used to being on land (or so to say) and have to get there land leaves  hope they come back! BTW: I got interested in this and I started a 2G emersed hex.....I have some equiptment but a lot is pending......


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks okay but its missing one thing.... FROGS!!!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Hurray for ideas!

I had trouble getting ludwigia repens and Dipildis diandra to grow emersed so I came up with this idea. I took 2 plastic cups, filled them with eco-complete. I then planted the tiny clippings in the cups and then filled them to just above the plants. This should allow the plants to gradually grow in their emeresed form:


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

cool! hope that works!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh man, I really need to update this. Basically the whole floor is covered in a nice carpet of HC and I have a creeping stem of Ludwigia. lights are 24x7


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Bam.


----------

